

Twofish is looking for a Sysadmin - donw
http://www.twofish.com/jobs-linux-systems-admin.html
http://www.twofish.com/jobs-linux-systems-admin.html<p>(Clickable link in the comments below)<p>We're a growing company focusing on the virtual gaming space, specifically in providing reporting, payment, economy management, items, and a long list of other important things to our customers in a tidy turn-key package.<p>Because we're growing, we've got a lot of projects coming up, and we're looking for a sysadmin with decent Ruby or Perl skills and experience in centralized configuration management via Puppet, CFEngine, or a similar system.<p>Our main office is based in Palo Alto.
======
donw
Clickable link: <http://www.twofish.com/jobs-linux-systems-admin.html>

